# GAME THREAD: Portland Trailblazers vs. Indiana Pacers



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

<center><font size=6 color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font size=6 color=darkblue>Indiana Pacers</font>

 *VS* 

11-25-03
TV: NONE
RADIO: KXL 750, KKGT 1150
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

*Main Matchup*

 *VS* 


*Other Matchups*

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**


</center>
<center><font color=black>Portland (8-7) Indiana (15-3)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Thanks for setting up a game thread (Safeway's taken our L4L from us!), but the game is actually being televised on WTTV in Indianapolis. I know that many of the posters on this board are in the PDX area and might not get it, but many of us are outside the area and get to watch the game. 

Also, I doubt Jermaine guards ZR or vice-versa very much. Jermaine will probably guard Dale Davis, Foster will probably guard ZR, Artest (if he plays) will probably guard Rasheed, Rasheed will probably guard Artest, ZR will probably guard Foster and Dale will probably guard Jermaine. (It seems to me that Foster's length will bother ZR, while Artest can go on the perimeter on Wallace, while on the other end ZR is a foul waiting to happen against Jermaine...)

Unless Bonzi starts at the 3, in which case he'd be matched up against Artest at both ends and everything I wrote above would almost certainly be wrong.

Actually, I think Bonzi at the 3 against the Pacers (with McInnis and Damon in the back court and Rasheed at the 5 with ZR at the 4) might be our best matchup tonight. I doubt it'll happen, but if I were coach for a day, I'd make it so.

Ed O.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> Thanks for setting up a game thread (Safeway's taken our L4L from us!), but the game is actually being televised on WTTV in Indianapolis. I know that many of the posters on this board are in the PDX area and might not get it, but many of us are outside the area and get to watch the game.
> 
> Also, I doubt Jermaine guards ZR or vice-versa very much. Jermaine will probably guard Dale Davis, Foster will probably guard ZR, Artest (if he plays) will probably guard Rasheed, Rasheed will probably guard Artest, ZR will probably guard Foster and Dale will probably guard Jermaine. (It seems to me that Foster's length will bother ZR, while Artest can go on the perimeter on Wallace, while on the other end ZR is a foul waiting to happen against Jermaine...)
> ...


You could be right, I was just going by the probable starters in the Oregonian.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> 
> You could be right, I was just going by the probable starters in the Oregonian.


I MIGHT have been right, but we'll never know now, will we? 

At least about Bonzi and Artest matching up. At least in a Portland-Indiana game.

Ed O.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> I MIGHT have been right, but we'll never know now, will we?
> ...


What do you think of the matchups now that Bonzi is gone?


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

i doubt zach will guard jermaine, but i think jermaine will guard zach

the last couple of years when zach came to conseco, jermaine has guraded him


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Portland: 94.
Indiana: 89.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*That is one good looking picture of Jermaine*

In the Oregonian today..
That young man is proving to be correct on everything he promised!!

Wow..


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

This games not on TV!


Screw you blazers. :upset:


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

Its on my direct TV  Come on over and watch it.. BYOB


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Can someone PLEASE tell me if Zach's playing tonight? (I'd like to know because of my Fantasy Basketball team) THANKS!


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Yes, and he is starting.


----------



## sTiLLaFaN42 (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks, I appreciate the speedy response!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*They are good !!!*

Very active around the basket..
Indiana has quietly put together an excellent team.

Currently they have outscored Blazers and out hustling them.
And out rebounding Blazers.

They can all shoot .
Al Harrington has become a man !

monster block JERMAINE !

Austin is getting a second chance,he really is playing like he deserves it.
Very fun to watch.

Jeff is running and gunning,and getting his shot knocked away at the basket.

Jermaine is the 3rd best shot blocker in the NBA...COOL


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*who else is watching ??*

Ed..are you there??
What do you think of the game so far?


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm glad to see Zach playing well 15 pts 4 rebs thus far. At one point, Jeff McInnis was on Ron Artest


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: who else is watching ??*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> Ed..are you there??
> What do you think of the game so far?


Yeah, I'm watching. I had to watch in the other room tonight, so I can't type and watch.

Good start by Portland, but it's just painfully obvious that our starters are going to run out of gas. We can't have Dale, Rasheed, ZR, Damon and McInnis play all night, but when the bench is limited to an injured RP, Qyntel Woods, Matt Carroll, Vlad Stepania and RBB, there just aren't many options.

(I'm still shocked at how poorly the Blazers have managed their roster this year under Nash/Patterson/Cheeks. From letting Padgett go and keeping Murray to waiting a long time until signing Stepania to having 11 active players for so long... it's just pathetic and either a sign of extreme cheapness, incompetence, or horrible luck.)

Back to the game: Indiana's just a better team. They don't have defenders capable of slowing down ZR, but Wallace is really the only "plus" player defensively for Portland and if any Blazer starter gets into foul trouble the game'll be over quickly.

Another point: Damon's shooting 1-8. Wow.

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*without Pacers turnovers*

it would probably be double digits against Portland.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: without Pacers turnovers*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> it would probably be double digits against Portland.


Sad but true. And I don't think the turnovers are a result of great defense as much as bad Indy play.

Ed O.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*good grief*

Portland is ahead..
scored seven straight points.

pacers look tired

zach 26 points.


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

halfway through the third quarter, the portland bench has logged combined 15 minutes out of 150...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*portland is so thin anymore*

they don't really have a bench..
they are a combo starter/bench..

geesh..Austin is scoring at will..
how come no hands in his face??


----------



## el_Diablo (May 15, 2003)

yeah, so much for the deepest team in the league.

who is guarding zach? 26 points already...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*oh..that team is loaded*

make no mistake..
look at em.
they kind of remind me of the 2000 Blazers.

remember Pacers have had a busier schedule too.
now they are back up by 6..second wind coming for pacers


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: without Pacers turnovers*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> without Pacers turnovers it would probably be double digits against Portland.


Yeah, and if I looked like Brad Pitt I'd be an actor.

What matters is what has happened. This is a team with a chance to win against the best team in the east. I'll take what I can get.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*well you act like it's not a truth,but a guess*

they literally have let Portland in the game with unforced turnovers.
So Brad..back down.

Their own guys are saying that.

Ruben deserves alot of credit in this game !!
Easy bucket for Sheed x2.

5:46 to go
74-72
pacers

Dale 5 fouls,in comes Stephania
Zach doesn't play very good defense does he?


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*pacers by 3*

3:41 to go

jermaine huge shot..
not one hand in his face..
that will win the game for them i will bet.
now up by 5.

poor poor defense by Portland

portland down by 3 !!

huge foul kenny on Damon.
this will be big if he makes the shots

zach 28 points 18 rebounds

ohoh..damon made a stupid foul

no shots by Portland:no:


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: well you act like it's not a truth,but a guess*



> Originally posted by <b>jackiejackal</b>!
> they literally have let Portland in the game with unforced turnovers.
> So Brad..back down.
> 
> Their own guys are saying that.


I realize that. But who cares? What matters is what the score is, not how they have gotten there. 



> Zach doesn't play very good defense does he?


Considering Mike Rice mentioned that Zach has been checking their center Jeff Foster in the 20 minutes Foster has been in the game, I'd say he's going okay. (0-3, 1 point for Foster)


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*ok,that's an interesting approach*

down by 3 
minute to go

Rasheed bombing from outside...misses twice

game:no:

They had a perfect chance to win this game.
no pressure on the other team..why no pressure defense??
they shoot,portland can't make a shot..
ok..over and out.

first shot in long time!!
not dead yet 12 seconds left

they would need a desperation two to win!!!!
cross your fingers

my gosh they will win !!!!!!!!!

2.2 seconds pacers with ball
oh they are tied !!


----------



## sabas4mvp (Sep 23, 2002)

I really wish I was watching this...


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*The game is good*

possible overtime

OVERTIME BAYBEE

RUBEN IS THE HERO !!!!!!!!!

they were down by 4 with 18 seconds to go


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Great game.

I for one hope this goes 4 or 5 overtimes.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*portland is playing well*

turned up defense

they lead
damon is playing well

patterson is the man tonight

sheed is playing well,except for his two hurls from outside

reggie with a 3


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Career high 32 for Zach!


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

damnit why didn't they televise this game i really wanted to watch it and its turning into a great ot game!!!

Well without bonzi were competing against the best team in the east so at least that makes it look promising that we have a shot at the playoffs.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

34 for Zach! Portland's ball with a 1 point lead.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Looks like an exciting game ! Pacers by one in overtime. Looks like Reggie can still hit the clutch 3...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Randolph is torching someone, 34 pts. Who is guarding him ?


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

95-94 Indiana with 25 seconds left damn miller is off the hook

Portland Timeout


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> Randolph is torching someone, 34 pts. Who is guarding him ?


You can only attempt to guard ZACK!!!

way to respond to the arrest zack if he keeps scoring 34 a game I say let him driver drunk 'n high everywhere!


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Reggie with another 3 !


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

96-95 PORTLAND with 17 seconds left indiana TO

Woo hoo DAMON


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damon gives Portland the lead back with a jumper. 21 seconds left and Blazers up 1.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

damn damon can't shoot cept at the end he's clutch tonight!


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

I hate Reggie Miller!

But I hate Damon even more. Somebody needs to tell that midget that it's the 4th quarter EVERY quarter. 

He's been very clutch tonight.


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

DAMON WITH STEAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FOUL ON JOHNSON


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

You've gotta hit your foul shots...


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

Well, at least we know who Quick is going to write about...


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

big go-ahead basket and nice steal by mouse


god if theres a reggie 3...


----------



## Blazerfan024 (Aug 15, 2003)

WOO HOO GOOD GAME BLAZERS


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Damon made 1 FT. 2 point lead for the Blazers and 2 seconds left.


----------



## Siouxperior (Jan 15, 2003)

Man, too bad this game is not on TV!! Sheed playing some great D tonight, 4 blks tonight (season high) !


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

This was a great win. It sounded like Pacers actually played pretty well.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Bonzi who?


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

HOW THE HELL DID WE WIN!!!

WOW!

For anybody who watched the game:

How was Artests defense and who did he guard?

What was the defense like against zack and who guarded him?

Was much zone played?


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

WOOHOO! Way to go Damon & Zack!


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*no zone*

But !
credit Portland for really tightening up !!

credit Rasheed for shutting down Jermaine in the 4th..


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Draco</b>!
> HOW THE HELL DID WE WIN!!!


Clutch shots from Portland and missed free throws and turnovers from Indiana.



> WOW!


Indeed. Nice win for Portland.



> For anybody who watched the game:
> 
> How was Artests defense and who did he guard?


He started on Rasheed and guarded him most often, I think. He actually guarded McInnis, Woods and ZR at different times.

I think Artest is a good defender but he's an overrated one. He gets away with a lot of physical play for some reason.

He made Woods look bad on one play, though, where he stripped Q just inside halfcourt. Fortunately he passed the ball out from under the basket and the refs didn't call Q or Damon for a foul on the fast break attempt.



> What was the defense like against zack and who guarded him?


It wasn't that good. Foster started on him and Jermaine guarded him later in the game.

I think the ONLY way to guard ZR at this point is to really push him around and hope the refs allow it. That's what Derrick Coleman did and it seems to work better than the second-best choice (putting a 7 footer on him).



> Was much zone played?


No. Portland played it a bit and the Pacers played it a bit. But like a handful of plays each, rather than a handful of minutes.

Ed O.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Siouxperior</b>!
> Man, too bad this game is not on TV!! Sheed playing some great D tonight, 4 blks tonight (season high) !


When Dale went out of the game Rasheed held O'Neal to 0 points and 0 fg's for the final 9 minutes of the game. Rasheed pushed him so far off the block that when he received it he was around free throw distance (at which point he would be forced to pass). 


The one time he gained deep post position Rasheed blocked the shot.

_...Damon was cold blooded and Randolph devoured O’Neal._


*P.S.* Patterson's defense down the stretch was also a key factor as he shut down Harrington (who had been killing both Rasheed and Randolph).


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

I watched the game. Artest had a missmatch and was gaurding/gaurded by JMac for most of the game. he'd jsut post up on him and score. Whenever woods would come in Artest would have a harder time but wood chipped about 3 oppen layups this game when he drove past artest. Reggie never got started, he picked up 2 early fouls and didnt play heavy minustes till the late 3rd of so. JO would always turn around into the lane when gaurded by davis, and davis never read this and got schooled quite a few times. In the 4th when wallace was put on JO he got about 3 of his 4 blocks and one of them was a big time block shot that would have put up the pacers by 7 instead of 5.

Damon played great he carried the team in the late 4th and late OT. Zach did everything well from quarters 1-3 slowed down in the 4th and had 4 points in the early OT... that about it.


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*folks zach is the real deal*

Zach is fast becoming an elite player.
If he turns up his defense,he is as much of a franchise player
as ANYBODY in the league.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Epadfield</b>!
> WOOHOO! Way to go Damon & Zack!


Damon hit some TOTALLY clutch shots (a huge 3 pointer in regulation, the game-tying runner at the end of regulation, and the big jumper in OT) but other than that he was bad. Very bad. His shooting killed (almost) Portland throughout the game and his defense on Anthony Johnson was pitiful. Johnson just dribbled right up to him and shot over him like 3 times, including one three point play.

ZR was very good offensively. His defense still is lousy, and his rebounding wasn't great. But overall he was very effective because he was able to get good shots and hit them irrespective of which Pacer was guarding him.

As jackie said, Rasheed deserves a LOT of credit for his defense. He played Artest tough early in the game (before Ron got to match up with McInnis or Woods) and he shut Jermaine DOWN in the 4th quarter and OT. The announcers were grudgingly giving him credit, but Clark Kellog claimed it was because Rasheed knew O'Neal's game... but he also claimed that Dale Davis knew O'Neal's game for some reason 

Good win for Portland. Ruben Patterson looked better than he has in extended minutes all year, and hopefully that means he's feeling healthier. Considering the lack of depth Portland has now, he's going to be more important than ever if Portland is going to get into the playoffs...

Ed O.


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> I think Artest is a good defender but he's an overrated one. He gets away with a lot of physical play for some reason.
> 
> He made Woods look bad on one play, though, where he stripped Q just inside halfcourt. Fortunately he passed the ball out from under the basket and the refs didn't call Q or Damon for a foul on the fast break attempt.


In the other Indiana games that I watched he performed far better defensively. To his credit he is coming off of a back injury for which he sat out the last game.

He is a great defender of perimeter players (Kobe, T-Mac, Pierce etc.) however asking him to defend Rasheed Wallace in the low post is asking a bit much.


----------



## Draco (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>The Enigma</b>!
> 
> When Dale went out of the game Rasheed held O'Neal to 0 points and 0 fg's for the final 9 minutes of the game. Rasheed pushed him so far off the block that when he received it he was around free throw distance (at which point he would be forced to pass).
> 
> The one time he gained deep post position Rasheed blocked the shot.


Maybe this is why Dunleavy never played jermaine. Rasheed made him look horrible in practice


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BlazerFanFoLife</b>!
> I watched the game. Artest had a missmatch and was gaurding/gaurded by JMac for most of the game. he'd jsut post up on him and score.


Artest only defended McInnis when Harrington would come in at the 3, Reggie would go to the bench and Artest would slide to the two (which is basically what happened down the stretch).

He started out on Wallace, he took a few shots at Randolph (he probably defended Randolph better then any other player on their team); he also guarded McInnis, Patterson, and Woods.

He defends 1-4 (though not particularly dominant at it in this game).


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> 
> 
> Clark Kellog claimed it was because Rasheed knew O'Neal's game... but he also claimed that Dale Davis knew O'Neal's game for some reason
> ...


Yea i found that funny that Dale Davis knew O'Neal's game... sence we traded dale for JO! Also the announcer kept getting the blazer player names screwed up.. called woods wells and also have mutliple studders... Im glad they dont work in portland


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

I really stink at this prediction game thing. whooo hoooooo

who would have thought the best team in the league comes in and we beat them while we struggle.... (well most of you did in the thread, I did not)

Does anyone know if Person will play for us Friday?

Sheed's D is highly under rated... he is awesome at it.. but it never really gets talked about beyond this forum

Great game guys :banana:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Draco</b>!
> 
> 
> Maybe this is why Dunleavy never played jermaine. Rasheed made him look horrible in practice


you really could have something there. 

one thing i've noticed about Jermaine is that he never seems to light up great post defenders. Duncan and Brand have had decent nights against Sheed, but it seems like Jermaine never does. he also was abysmal in the World Championships, when zones completely shut him down. 

the truly dominant post guys like Shaq, Duncan and Hakeem, could score on anyone at any time. in some ways, I see Randolph as being a better post player than Jermaine. I really doubt there's a guy in the league who can consistently shut him down.


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

> Maybe this is why Dunleavy never played jermaine. Rasheed made him look horrible in practice


Ding ding ding your right on... To all of those people in the forums claiming JO is better then Rasheed i think your words are about equal to this..:cthread: 

Sheed owns JO..


----------



## The Enigma (May 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> you really could have something there.
> 
> one thing i've noticed about Jermaine is that he never seems to light up great post defenders. Duncan and Brand have had decent nights against Sheed, but it seems like Jermaine never does. he also was abysmal in the World Championships, when zones completely shut him down.
> ...


For every 1 dominant Game Duncan has against Rasheed he has 2-3 games below 15 points on sub 40% shooting.



> in some ways, I see Randolph as being a better post player than Jermaine.


He is a better post player in terms of scoring the ball.



> I really doubt there's a guy in the league who can consistently shut him (Randolph) down.


Maybe not consistently however strong bruiser type players bother him and I suspect that both Garnett and Rasheed would give him fits defensively.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

IMO, Portland seems to match up very well against Indiana. Sheed can contain O'Neal, the Pacers main option in the halfcourt offense. Artest is a great defender, but it is tough for him to shut down Sheed, due to the big height advantage. The Pacers don't have a dominant scoring guard who can take advantage of Damon and McInnis' defensive weaknesses. Then of course there's ZR who puts up big numbers against everyone.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> I really doubt there's a guy in the league who can consistently shut him down.


I don't know if he can do it consistently, but Radmanovic defended Randolph pretty well when Seattle played Portland earlier this season. Randolph had 19 pts and 6 turnovers...


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Zach didn't come out to greet the fans, I got to meet Qyntel Woods instead. I'll report more tomorrow.

Go Blazers!!!!!!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

by the way, what did Autstin Crochere do so wrong to get only 13 minutes? the guy was killing us--9pts, 4 rebs. I was glad to see him buried on the bench, but it seemed weird to me.


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

Nice scrappy win. The team battled, and overcame a good effort by a solid Pacers club. Zach was deadly on his quick hitters and jumpers, Wallace shut down whoever got hot. Damon hit some stupid shots at the end of the 4th. Just a solid team effort all around.

On the flipside Zach continues to be a sieve on D, Wallace was clanking his jumper, Damon can't make an entry pass to save his life, and cutters look like they know they won't get one.

But I'm happy with the effort and the win.

STOMP


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Scinos</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if he can do it consistently, but Radmanovic defended Randolph pretty well when Seattle played Portland earlier this season. Randolph had 19 pts and 6 turnovers...


true. but lately he's beginning to figure out that other teams don't have much hope in stopping him with a PF, so their sticking centers on him. he's adjusting by taking his man more and more off the dribble, which he proved tonight he can do, but it seems to be a technique he's still somewhat evolving. 

btw, I was really surprised tonight how many times Indiana gambled on stealing the ball from on the entry pass into the post. he just seemed to destroy them when the post defender got just a few inches out of position.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

That game was exactly what the doctor ordered. I was super bummed about the Bonzi trade. Seemed to me like they were just giving up all hope and the fire sale espn predicted was goin down. But God Damn! What a game! That was almost like the kind of thing you see to end the movie about the troubled team. Zach was a rock, Damon was the hero and Sheed and Ruben won the game with their defense. It was perfect. I'm actually kind of excited for the future of this team at this moment. If the guys can keep doing what they did tonight and Person can actually contribute and DA comes back. Exciting times.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Wish I could have watched it.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

> Maybe this is why Dunleavy never played jermaine. Rasheed made him look horrible in practice


I'm surprised no one has corrected this. It sounds good on paper, but all reports indicated Jermaine played great in practice -- often the best on the floor -- and just couldn't get it done in limited game minutes for whatever reason.

Dan


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Here is a picture of me and Qyntel Woods.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>gambitnut</b>!
> Here is a picture of me and Qyntel Woods.


That didn't seem to work. I'm still trying to figure out how to do this on my computer.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theWanker</b>!
> by the way, what did Autstin Crochere do so wrong to get only 13 minutes? the guy was killing us--9pts, 4 rebs. I was glad to see him buried on the bench, but it seemed weird to me.


Defense, or lack thereof, was probably the reason.

I didn't notice Croshere particularly struggling defensively, but there's simply no one on Portland's team that he had a prayer of guarding effectively. 

Ed O.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

Anyway, I'll start by telling you what happened. 

First of all, if any of you ever win any tickets, you should take me, I'll get you good seats! They had to exchange the seats for wheelchair accessible seats so instead of getting seats in the 200 level like the contest rules said, our seats were at the top of section 103, seats that normally would have cost $102 each!!!!!!

My stepfather and I had a great meal at Cucina! Cucina! before the game. Not too many places make BBQ Chicken Pizza so I had to get some when I had the chance. It was great and my stepfather loved his Scampi as well. That is a great place to eat, especially when you are going to a Blazers game.

The game itself was great! I loved how they kept fighting back! I was really cheering by the end! I think the man next to me thought that I was crazy. Of course, I am! A number of people made the mistake of thinking we had lost when we were down 86-81 with 26.1 seconds left in the fourth quarter and went home early. I wasn't going anywhere! The Rose Garden wasn't full but most of the empty seats were in the 300 level where people might have decided that this team isn't worth watching if they can't see them anyway. By the time you got down to the 100 level it was pretty full.

After the game, we went to the Fans Headquarters where we met Sara Freeman and she gave us our passes for the meet and greet and down the elevator and took us around the entries for the 100 level and to the hall outside the locker room, where they gave us a picture of Qyntel for him to sign and we waited for him to come out. Qyntel was very nice. He signed my picture. My stepfather was given a pass to come with me and was also given a picture to have signed. He figured that he could just see mine and started to give it back but I decided to keep it and see if I could get it signed as well for my brother who doesn't live with us so he would be able to see mine and is having a birthday party tomorrow. Qyntel signed that one as well and even came back after he was done signing so we could get a better picture of us, since he is so much taller than me. By the way, no, he didn't seem the slightest bit high to me. Of course, he probably barely had time to get changed after the game. 

Feel free to ask me any questions about my experience.

I HAD A GREAT TIME!!!!! THANKS AGAIN GYM RAT!!!!!


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

*gambitnut -*
I'm glad you had such a positive experience both at the game and in your meeting with Qyntel. You didn't by chance explain to him that we all expect him to REALLY be the next T-Mac, did you? 


As for the game, I came home from the ROTK screening late and tired, but I was pleasantly surprised to see that the Blazers had won again. That's 2-0 for the Blazers in games where I pick against them in the prediction game. I've decided to continue picking against them once Gramps gets his laptop up and running again - at least until this pattern changes. Yes, I've decided to "tank" my season in a nod to superstition.....

Anyway, a few things from the boxscore that stand out to me:

1) Only 9 turnovers for the Blazers. They need a lot more games like that...

2) Sheed goes 1-8 from 3 point land? :dead:

3) Sheed gets 4 blocks? :clap:

4) And, of course, Zach's career high 34 gets a :gbanana:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>So Cal Blazer Fan</b>!
> *gambitnut -*
> I'm glad you had such a positive experience both at the game and in your meeting with Qyntel. You didn't by chance explain to him that we all expect him to REALLY be the next T-Mac, did you?


All I had a chance to say to him was "Great game!"


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

gambitnut, awesome to hear you had a good time. It's too bad that you didn't get to meet ZR, but under the circumstances I guess it's understandable.

What did you think about the energy level of the crowd? Was it totally flat until the last couple of minutes, or was it better than that? Attendance wasn't great (14400+) but it wasn't as low as some were fearing it would be, either.

Ed O.


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ed O</b>!
> gambitnut, awesome to hear you had a good time. It's too bad that you didn't get to meet ZR, but under the circumstances I guess it's understandable.


I was happy to meet any of the Blazers.



> What did you think about the energy level of the crowd? Was it totally flat until the last couple of minutes, or was it better than that? Attendance wasn't great (14400+) but it wasn't as low as some were fearing it would be, either.
> 
> Ed O.


Yeah, the energy level was okay but not all that good until near the end of the game.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Excellent, I am happy to see that you had a great time at the game, bro! :yes: 

Did they give a reason as to why Randolph was unable to attend?


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>HOWIE</b>!
> Excellent, I am happy to see that you had a great time at the game, bro! :yes:
> 
> Did they give a reason as to why Randolph was unable to attend?


No, at least I didn't hear one, but I suspect that he just didn't feel like facing questions from the fans, or insults.


----------



## Kirk Angel (Dec 5, 2003)

Jermaine O'Neal is better than Rasheed Wallace and Zach Randolph put togther. Rasheed is a 15 & 5 role player and Zach is an unproven player putting up good numbers on a bad team. Jermaine O'Neal is an MVP candidtae putting up monster numbers on the 2nd best team in the league.
I rest my case.


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kirk Angel</b>!
> Jermaine O'Neal is better than Rasheed Wallace and Zach Randolph put togther. Rasheed is a 15 & 5 role player and Zach is an unproven player putting up good numbers on a bad team. Jermaine O'Neal is an MVP candidtae putting up monster numbers on the 2nd best team in the league.
> I rest my case.


1) Do the math. Would you rather have 18 & 11 or 51 & 17?

2) Read the paper. The "bad team" beat the "2nd best team in the league". What does that do to your theory?

I rest MY case.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Kirk Angel</b>!
> Jermaine O'Neal is better than Rasheed Wallace and Zach Randolph put togther. Rasheed is a 15 & 5 role player and Zach is an unproven player putting up good numbers on a bad team. Jermaine O'Neal is an MVP candidtae putting up monster numbers on the 2nd best team in the league.
> I rest my case.


the last 2 years, Jermaine O'Neal was putting up the same kind of numbers as Zach is now (in a much weaker conference mind you).

Jermaine is by far a better defender, there's absolutely no question about that.

Jermaine talks a good game, but still as of yet, walked as good a game.

Zach really hasn't had any opportunity to walk the walk or talk the talk.

Zach is already better than Jermaine was at the same stage of his career (getting major minutes, not age wise).

Zach is shooting better, (from the line and from the floor) getting more assists, steals..infact, outside of block shots, Zach's stats are better, and in some cases MUCH better (Fg and Ft).

Thats not saying Zach is a "better player", just that considering Zach is 22, and he's already putting up better #'s than someone putting up "MVP" type numbers (Jermaine, btw would be absolutely horrible MVP choice) says a lot about the supposed MVP. EVEN if you take into account that Jermaine is playing on a "much" better team (who the Blazers beat).

welcome to the board btw.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Kirk Angel</b>!
> Jermaine O'Neal is better than Rasheed Wallace and Zach Randolph put togther. Rasheed is a 15 & 5 role player and Zach is an unproven player putting up good numbers on a bad team. Jermaine O'Neal is an MVP candidtae putting up monster numbers on the 2nd best team in the league.
> I rest my case.


That's ridiculous. Evidently you don't compare things very well.

Jermaine O'Neal's advantages:

3.1 blocks/game
2.4 turnovers/game

Zach's advantages:

21.6 points/game
11.1 rebounds/game
51.7 fg%
78.1 ft%
2.6 assists/game
1.06 steals/game
24.38 efficiency rating/game

Zach's numbers are better than Jermaine's 'MVP like' numbers. 

6 wins in the last 7 games for Portland vs. Indiana.


----------

